# Welcome to Specktra!



## Janice (Mar 25, 2013)

*Don't be afraid to introduce yourself! We appreciate you joining our community.*

New here? Welcome To Specktra.Net!

This tutorial page should be a help to you along your journey. Take your time and read instructions carefully along the way, our FAQ is a great place to start. We want you to make the most of your time at Specktra.Net so we've put this page of helpful tips and information together for you. The site can be overwhelming at first.  We've tried to make sure that each area of the site is as friendly as possible to navigate. It may look overwhelming but you can manage it easily, one step at a time.

*You are Invited*: Please Join Us!
Yes, you can lurk and read but you are the one missing out! As a registered member you will have access to additional content and areas of the website that guests don't have. Join to participate to post your questions and participate in discussions on our message boards. Use your correct email address or this process won't work. Check you spam filter if you don't receive an activation message within a few minutes. Once you've registered and your account has been activated, log into the message boards!

*Website Guidelines*
Rules aren't fun but they are necessary. Please read the entire set of Specktra Guidelines so that you will be able to enjoy your membership knowing what is allowed and what isn't.

A few reminders from the guidelines:


Select your username CAREFULLY, you will not have an opportunity to change it unless you have extenuating circumstances. We suggest NOT using your real name!
You must meet our guidelines to gain access to the Clearance Bin forums. The Clearance Bin is where all of our buy/sell/swap/CP transactions take place. Mention of transactions is not allowed outside of these forums. Use our Feedback system to leave tokens for your transactions.
We ask that you not register to solely to promote your website, songs or albums, contests you would like for us to vote for you in, items for sale, etc we're glad you have something you'd like to share with us but we insist you join us for the community we offer. Feel free to add a link to your _personal_ site in your signature.
We will edit or remove posts that do not follow site guidelines.
We will move posts to an appropriate forum when they are posted in the wrong one. This is a service our staff performs with only your best interests in our hearts. This is to make sure you get the best replies based on our experience.
 
*Categorize Your Interest*
Look over our topics and categorize your interest: The message boards are organized by topics: Welcome to Specktra.Net!, MAC Chat, Cosmetic Topics, Sharing your obsession, Cosmetic Tutorials, Reviews, etc. Click into the Forum of your topic category.

To post a new message (thread), after clicking into a forum category of your choice (ie. MAC Chat) and click on Start A New Thread. Follow the simple instructions to post your questions or comments. Or if you would like to reply to a thread after reading it, click on Post A Reply.

Look for these buttons:

  To start a new thread in your selected forum:




  When viewing a thread to reply to a post or start a new thread on another topic in the same forum these buttons will show on the bottom left of the thread view:




  As the guidelines state, we will move, remove, edit posts to make sure they are in the correct category and appropriate for Specktra.net. Thank you for your cooperation!

*Your Profile*
Your "UserCP" gives you the opportunity to edit, alter, and configure your membership at Specktra.Net. It's the place to send and receive private messages, locate your posts, add/remove buddies, change your email options and more. You can also update your update your bio, etc! Check it out. 

*The Face of the Day forum at Specktra.Net*
If you are lurking, this is one of the things you won't have access to view. The Face of the Day forum will assist you along your cosmetic journey with inspiration and a supportive atmosphere to learn your own makeup application techniques. There is great info and wonderful ladies AND gents about in this section. Don't miss out!

*Search the Website*
Search through the discussions by clicking on the Search link found on the top of every page of our website.
1. Locate the search bar at the top of the page. If you would like to perform an advanced search you will need to click on the "Advanced Search" text located under the search bar. 
2. Enter a few terms specific to what you're looking for.
3. Press the "Search" button and wait for the results to appear.
4. Finally, click on the title of the thread you want to read.
5. To return to the list of search results, use your browser's Back button.

*Help to Navigate the Site*
Need more information? We try to provide you with helpful info and answers to most of your questions in easy to follow directions.

1.You will find the link to the FAQ on the bottom of every page of the website under "Terms of Service"
2. And we've provided the Specktra "Contact Us" at the bottom of every website page, in the right hand corner. Use this form when you need additional help that is not answered in the FAQ.

You can also visit this wonderful article Specktra for Beginners: What It Is, and How It Can Help You Be Beautiful: Makeup and Beauty Blog by Beauty Blogger Karen @ makeupandbeautyblog.com wrote for those who are new to Specktra. Check it out to get tips from Karen and myself on how to navigate and immerse yourself into the Specktra community!

_Please check the FAQ before you contact us._

*Your Internet Safety*
Remember when the adults said: "Don't run with scissors." There are safety concerns on the internet too. _Be safe_! Its important to make sure you are choose safe internet practices, even at Specktra.Net. Your email address is hidden from view, even from other members. We do not suggest giving out your phone number or address in Private Messages nor email unless you are arranging a transaction with that member. Although we like to think that everyone on the internet is safe, you should err on the side of caution.

*Legal Implications*
Specktra.Net is an online website with a privacy policy.

*Most importantly, I'm glad you've found us and I look forward to meeting you on the message boards!* On behalf of everyone at Specktra.Net, Welcome!


----------



## cocoashanell (Sep 29, 2013)

Looking forward to learning some new things.


----------



## ehsan ansari (Jun 16, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## Lava6279 (Jul 20, 2014)

Thanks and looking forward to the Specktra experience!


----------



## GlamDiaries (Aug 9, 2014)

Thanks for sending me this!


----------



## omron (Aug 11, 2014)

Thanks for info, really useful for when you're new around here!


----------



## baby22 (Aug 12, 2014)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## AnitaK (Aug 12, 2014)

thanks....


----------



## nancydrew1981 (Aug 12, 2014)

Super helpful - thank you! =)


----------



## catn2kittens (Aug 12, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## Myeyeshadowisod (Aug 12, 2014)

Excited to join and enjoy this site!


----------



## emmamarie (Aug 13, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## rainyday (Aug 13, 2014)

Have lurked here for years, just finally registered,lol. Thank you for the info


----------



## Meecherella (Aug 13, 2014)

Don't know where my original thank you went so im reintroducing myself to Specktra. Thanks for all the helpful info.


----------



## dnowoslawska (Aug 15, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## AvaSnow08 (Aug 16, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## clawdiawolf (Aug 21, 2014)

How on eath do I post anything like a question on the forum thingy ??? I have no idea how this works.


----------



## khandy77 (Aug 28, 2014)

Thank you for the wonderful service you and the entire community here provide. I have gained so much from you and now I hope to share with others.


----------



## sedmo007 (Aug 28, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## HappyHippy (Sep 4, 2014)

Thank you, this is really helpfull.


----------



## MODESTJASMINE (Sep 18, 2014)

Wow!! This is a really helpful post. Thank you.


----------



## Firacky (Dec 11, 2014)

Thanks! That's fine.


----------



## Maria lipka (Dec 19, 2014)

Hi , My name is Maria , I am a medical student as well as  makeup addict. I am happy to be here and will be buying selling more things


----------



## Renee87 (Dec 22, 2014)

Have lurked for a while too and finally decided to register. Glad to be part of the community


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 22, 2014)

Maria lipka said:


> Hi , My name is Maria , I am a medical student as well as  makeup addict. I am happy to be here and will be buying selling more things
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *Renee87*
> 
> 
> ...






and Welcome Maria & Renee!!!


----------



## Renee87 (Dec 23, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## hkcvietnam (Dec 27, 2014)

thanks so much for this helpful


----------



## truestar (Dec 30, 2014)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## antonia (Jan 17, 2015)

very helpful, thanks!


----------



## elleB (Jan 20, 2015)

Thanks for the info, very helpful


----------



## Joojimeep (Feb 4, 2015)

Thank you for the helpful info. I am delighted to be joining such a supportive community!


----------



## stylabell (Feb 6, 2015)

Hi I'm Kiki and I never really understood the M.A.C. thing until about last year and ..... I need all the lipsticks. Also color I'm into at the moment plum. Looking for some rich plum shadows. Also love makeup Brushes.


----------



## kbadams (Feb 15, 2015)

I am excited to join, and hope that I learn a lot of new stuff.


----------



## preghiera386 (Feb 17, 2015)

Hi,nice to meet you all.
  thanks for the helpful info.


----------



## peasweet (Apr 1, 2015)

Thank you


----------



## MakeupHouse (Apr 15, 2015)

Hi all!
  New the the forum. Looks like I can learn a lot here.


----------



## xCindieh (Apr 18, 2015)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## cupcake28 (Jun 7, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## CaroLynn (Jun 12, 2015)

Helpful! Thank you.


----------



## gypsylovesmac (Jun 14, 2015)

I was overwhelmed even I joined today but after reading your welcome,  I feel much relief. I really do look forward to learning my way around the site.  Thank you for having me.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Jun 16, 2015)

I've been lurking for a while and finally decided to join. All the threads I've read have great info!


----------



## Joie de Vivre (Jun 17, 2015)

Thank you for the information. I'm new to the beauty industry and am so happy to have joined this site!


----------



## Starlawarla (Jun 23, 2015)

I am so glad I found this site. I just got into makeup a few months ago and can use all the help I can get!!


----------



## gypsylovesmac (Jun 23, 2015)

I can't wait to learn my way around. I have a severe mac addiction lol


----------



## raylovesmakeup (Jun 28, 2015)

I really think this is awesome im going to love this


----------



## esybbie (Aug 24, 2015)

Thank you very much for the info...am hpy to b part of ths community


----------



## franjennyfer (Sep 16, 2015)

Thank you for the detailed introduction. Looking forward to get further acquainted with the community!


----------



## ThePaintedOwl (Sep 23, 2015)

Thank you! This was really helpful.


----------



## Odie40 (Oct 5, 2015)

Lof.of useful info to help find your way around, thanks!!


----------



## kiranhenna (Mar 4, 2016)

Thanks for the warm Welcome. I am henna Tatoo and makeup enthusiast. I am hoping to learn some new things. Recently read an article about how to get hired by mac by one of the users here name desiresofmakeup. It was very detailed and exactly what i was looking for to learn about mac. Have a great day everyone.


----------



## lifeisbeautiful (Sep 27, 2016)

Thank you for an awesome makeup site!


----------



## Makeupforthetakeoff (Jun 27, 2017)

Hello!


----------



## Emilywe (Jul 11, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## nataliemochin (Jan 5, 2018)

Thanks for the warm welcome!


----------



## briannafreeman (Apr 11, 2018)

Thanks for the welcome and for sharing information. I'm looking forward to discovering wonderful things about makeup here.


----------



## Lica (Apr 11, 2019)

Thanks!


----------



## DIMA (Jul 20, 2019)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## ArtistWannaBe (Sep 12, 2019)

Just joined, hoping to get some help


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 12, 2019)

ArtistWannaBe said:


> Just joined, hoping to get some help



  Welcome!


----------



## LanhLanhh (Sep 27, 2019)

Your info super helpful! Thank you


----------



## Chiriruz (Jul 2, 2020)

New to this site! Thank you~


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 2, 2020)

Chiriruz said:


> New to this site! Thank you~



 Welcome!


----------



## Natalia88 (Sep 15, 2020)

Hi everyone and thank!


----------



## Charmaine Bialza (Dec 14, 2020)

cocoashanell said:


> Looking forward to learning some new things.


what new thongs do want to learn?


----------



## Charmaine Bialza (Dec 14, 2020)

Natalia88 said:


> Hi everyone and thank!


Hi


----------



## tukanggranit (Sep 9, 2021)

Thank you


----------



## ariasmommy3313 (Nov 15, 2021)

Janice said:


> *Don't be afraid to introduce yourself! We appreciate you joining our community.*
> 
> New here? Welcome To Specktra.Net!
> 
> ...


New here  I enjoy doing makeup as it is so therapeutic to me  looking forward to making friends and learning more about beauty!


----------



## shellygrrl (Nov 15, 2021)

ariasmommy3313 said:


> New here  I enjoy doing makeup as it is so therapeutic to me  looking forward to making friends and learning more about beauty!


  Welcome!


----------



## Cindyallas (Nov 20, 2021)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## cutealicia (Feb 28, 2022)

Hi, 
Hope you all doing well!
I'm new here.


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 28, 2022)

Welcome!


----------



## sanashah (Mar 3, 2022)

Thanks for the info. I am Makeup artist. I join this forum to get some knowledge about makeup and share my experience. I am very excited to join this forum.


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 4, 2022)

sanashah said:


> Thanks for the info. I am Makeup artist. I join this forum to get some knowledge about makeup and share my experience. I am very excited to join this forum.


 Welcome!


----------

